# Carpet Cleaning Business



## FullerTite (Jun 7, 2012)

Who's the best carpet cleaning service to use in P'cola? I just need my living room done, I have family coming in town next weekend. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

kelly1. kelvin. He's on here. 850-529-1335


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

kahala boy said:


> kelly1. kelvin. He's on here. 850-529-1335


 
X2 can't go wrong


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

The Hired Hand said:


> X2 can't go wrong


X Million... Just do a forum search for his reviews by other forum members.:thumbup:


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Acuutech is the company name - Great guy, has been cleaning my carpets for several years!


----------



## mickeymini (Oct 8, 2012)

*RE:Carpet Cleaning*

Well it is necessary to clean the carpets once in a month and doing this by own is very difficult task so professional guidance and services must be required as now the question arises How to choose best company as The companies that use latest technology i.e. green carpet cleaning which is Eco-friendly that removes dust as well as provide germ free environment as non toxic agents is being used during carpet cleaning.There are so many companies that provide services based on this techniques.
http://www.carpetkare.co.uk/preston.html


----------

